# Good outfited truck



## THEMIOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

Well not that long ago I bought my first truck it's a 1998 ford f-150 I got for 8,000 from a family friend. So I decided I would but a few things in the truck to help me in future situations so I started by add a good stock toolbox jumper cables and 3 road flares and an US army wool blanket and some other things and then I but a B.O.B in the truck along with a 24 case of water & some MRE's do you guys think I should add anything else


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't keep MREs in your vehicle. Extreme heat will kill them. Check out the shelf life chart put out by the Military. As for the case of water be sure you have bottles that do not bio degrade. If they are very thin plastic they tend to break down rather quickly in high temps or in sun light. 

I would get multiple kits for the truck. For one thing have a BOB behind your seat. Also a good tool kit with sockets, wrenches, pliers, hose tape, flashlight, screwdrivers, heavy wire to tie down loose ends so to speak. You need a good basic first aid kit. Stuff for minor cuts, etc. You need a small bag of coins (Quarters, Dimes, and Nichols) coins come in handy if the toll roads are screwed up do to computer nightmares. Coins work in the quick lane. I had to use some today when the main booth went down. 

One tool you may want to keep in your truck is a pair of gloves and some fence pliers and cutters. This comes in handy if you have to cut across a field when the roads are stopped in a SHTF situation. GB


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Spare belts and hoses, plus the tools to change them. Also, spare fluids like antifreeze and oil.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Tow rope, jackall and or comealong, little propane/butane torch, car charger for cellphones, shovel.
It really depends on where you are and how you intend on dealing with emergencies.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I do carry axe, shovel and boltcutters, along with some other simple hand tools and a decent machete. Always assume you may need to go off the on-ramp and through a fence or two to avoid a traffic jam. I appreciate the caution about subjecting MRE's to heat, but I don't live in hot country. I don't feel too bad about a couple of MRE's in my trunk. 

Hey, does driving a Crown Vic that has push bars, spotlights and a Police Interceptor badge on the back count as camouflage?  Actually, it's a 2000 model and any obvervant person can see it's no longer a working cop car. But it's a good solid rig with great cooling, brakes and suspension. 

In the "sudden bugout from a city" scenario, I kind of doubt there will be much opportunity to repair things that break, so just keep it in good shape and be prepared to abandon the vehicle if things really go south.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Instead of the case of bottles maybe get you one of those heavy blue plastic water cubes (5 gallon) that they sell at wally world for around $15 they have a spout to take out what water you want, fill them about 2/3 full and they won't freeze and bust in cold weather. I didn't think and had a case of bottles freese and bust on me a couple winters ago.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

HamiltonFelix said:


> Hey, does driving a Crown Vic that has push bars, spotlights and a Police Interceptor badge on the back count as camouflage?  Actually, it's a 2000 model and any obvervant person can see it's no longer a working cop car. But it's a good solid rig with great cooling, brakes and suspension.


kinda does i think..........:teehee:









give it a moment.......vract:


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

That's not exactly low profile with the lightbar. But a white truck or van, with no super flashy wheels, is pretty much the blend-in generic "any agency, any company" work vehicle.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

An extra tank of fuel might be good


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> An extra tank of fuel might be good


lol that was my first thought when I bought my truck.....dual tanks with a straight six and 5 speed!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

THEMIOutdoors said:


> So I started by adding a good stock toolbox


What is a "stock toolbox"?

A good quality lockable behind-the-cab toolbox is mandatory....then make a custom sized box that will slide under that one (or a fuel tank). I have one of these behind the cab, and a 30 gallon marine/boat fuel tank underneath it:









Is your truck extended cab?


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's mine. 4x4 diesel, 35gal + extra 50gal aux, i even have a gallon of desert tan mil-spec paint. Will cover the lights with grease and just paint the whole thing, chrome and all . . .


----------



## THEMIOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the info... I well be put it in good use and about the extra gas I did keep it in the truck but I had it in the bed and didn't cover the windows and I belief it was stolen but you guys all know you must learn from your mistakes thanks again and God Bless you all and yes it is extended cab


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

THEMIOutdoors said:


> and yes it is extended cab


Maximize the storage under the seats. You can fit quite a bit there. The best place to store valuable items is inside the cab area.

Use the box in the back for bulkier items, and less valuable things. Add an extra lock somehow.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

With rising fuel prices, theft is more of a worry. And today's thieves are not so considerate to limit themselves to siphoning. In the old days, only a real A--hole would icepick a tank. 

My F250 sat at Dad's during the winter. It had locking gas caps on both tanks. Some tweaker tried and failed to pry off the front cap, ruined the cap and the metal part of the filler neck. Then cut a big hole in the rubber part of the filler neck and siphoned from there. He was just attacking the rear filler neck when he was apparently scared off with only moderate damage to that neck. 

Replacing caps, metal fillers, rubber filler lines, etc. involves a lot of work. 

If they want the gas and you don't have much security, they'll destroy the fillers or tanks to get it. 

BTW, for the F250's like my 1986 that have front and rear 19 gallon tanks, there's a fairly affordable 38 gallon replacement rear tank, but you won't be able to carry your spare underneath the rear anymore.


----------

